# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Parrot SA, wireless products manufacturer company, Paris, France

## Airicist

Website - parrot.com

youtube.com/parrot

facebook.com/Parrot

twitter.com/parrot

linkedin.com/company/parrot

instagram.com/parrot_official

Parrot SA on Wikipedia

CEO - Henri Seydoux

Products and projects:

ANAFI Ai, robotic UAV

ANAFI, quadrocopter with 4K HDR camera

Parrot Bluegrass, multipurpose quadcopter designed for agriculture

Parrot Swing, hybrid minidrone

Parrot Mambo, minidrone quadcopter

Disco, fixed-wing drone

Parrot MiniDrones

Parrot AR.Drone 2.0 (GPS Edition)

Bebop Drone, Oculus-friendly quadrocopter

Parrot MiniDrone Rolling Spider

Parrot MiniDrones Jumping Sumo

Parrot Flower Power

Parrot Pot, connected plant pot and H20, plant sensor

Parrot Zik

Parrot MINIKIT Neo

Parrot ASTEROID Smart

Parrot RNB 6

----------


## Airicist

Parrot #CES2014 Recap 

 Published on Feb 10, 2014




> Parrot unveiled several exciting & innovative products and solutions at CES 2014.
> 
> Products shown in the video:
> MiniDrone
> Jumping Sumo
> AR.Drone 2.0
> ASTEROID range
> Zik
> Flower Power
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Parrot MiniDrones in Tokyo 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> Enter the world of Parrot MiniDrones, the new generation of connected robots.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot MiniDrones at the farm 

 Published on Sep 16, 2014




> New Parrot toys Jumping Sumo and Rolling Spider are having fun at the farm. They made new friends during their visit.

----------


## Airicist

MiniDrones Film Festival, France, 2014
November 22th – November 28th

pr.ai/post32686

----------


## Airicist

Parrot CES 2015 Recap 

Published on Jan 29, 2015




> Parrot unveiled several exciting & innovative products and solutions at CES 2015.
> 
> Products shown in the video:
> Parrot Pot
> Parrot H2O
> Parrot Zik Sport
> Parrot Zik 2.0
> Parrot RNB6
> Parrot Automotive
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Drones for professionals: showcase | Paris Air Show - Le Bourget 2015

Published on Jun 16, 2015




> Professional drone demos showcased at Paris Air Show 2015: EOS, senseFly, Pix4D, Airinov.
> 
> Parrot is continuing to roll out its strategy to identify outstanding opportunities in the commercial drone
> sector and is building up a range of advanced expertise, focused on meeting the needs of its three priority
> markets (precision farming, 3D mapping and surveillance).

----------


## Airicist

Drone wars!

Published on Jun 1, 2015




Behind The Scenes - Drone wars!

Published on Jun 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Parrot CEO Henri Seydoux

Published on Jan 9, 2016

----------

